# Switch from Dish+ReplayTV to DTV/UTV



## mikegold (May 14, 2002)

I am considering switching from my current setup with Dish (Dish 5000 and 3700 receivers and ReplayTV on both) to DirecTV with UltimateTV.

I currently have two dishes on the house, Dish 500 getting 110 and 119 and an 18inch dish at 61.5 for extra locals (all LNB's are dual).

Am I correct in assuming that I can leave my Dish 500 where it is and just reposition the 18 inch dish to pick up 101 and use these dishes for DirecTV service? If so, can I use the same switch (sw64) or do I need a special DTV switch?

Thanks.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Using your Dish 500 and pointing your extra dish to 101 will work. Yes, you will need DirecTV switches. The only thing I'm not sure about is how many inputs you will get to the UTV receivers with the LNB's you have combined with switches. Each UTV will require 2 separate inputs from both dishes at the same time. It might be a switch nightmare but I think it could be done.

This page might give you some ideas:

http://www.king-cart.com/cgi-bin/ca...DSS&product=Wiring+Diagrams&exact_match=exact


----------



## mikegold (May 14, 2002)

Well....I guess my question now should be do I need to do this?

If I just re-aim the 18 inch dish to 101 is that all I really need for a package of Total Choice Plus, NY locals and HBO? Am I missing anything by not hitting the 110 and 119 DirecTV spots?



> _Originally posted by Chris Blount _
> *Using your Dish 500 and pointing your extra dish to 101 will work. Yes, you will need DirecTV switches. The only thing I'm not sure about is how many inputs you will get to the UTV receivers with the LNB's you have combined with switches. Each UTV will require 2 separate inputs from both dishes at the same time. It might be a switch nightmare but I think it could be done.
> 
> This page might give you some ideas:
> ...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Mike, if you aren't interested in HD, then you won't miss anything (that I'm aware of) except for the NASA channel, 119 from what I understand is primarily foreign channels, HD (HBO and HDNET) and NASA. The only thing on 110 right now is Showtime HD.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Taking a look at our DirecTV channel chart should answer your question.

http://www.dbstalk.com/directv_channel_chart.htm

I think you may be good to go with just a dish on 101.


----------



## mikegold (May 14, 2002)

Thanks for the input.....!


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

To answer a previous question, you will need two wires for every UTV receiver. Buy a multi-switch accordingly, and I would recommend buying a multi with more outputs than you need in case you buy more receivers later. I have a 2X6, and had to buy that after I bought a 3X4 and outgrew it. 

Good luck with your setup. You'll love it.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Which Dish 500 do you have? Does it have four separate outputs--2 from each LNB--or does it have a built in switch? If it's the kind with the built in switch, there may be some issues using it with DirecTV equipment?

Note that you'll need a special Sat-C kit to use DirecTV with the 110º satellite. The standard LNB in the Dish500 (or any standard LNB) will not work correctly with DirecTV. It is rumored that all DirecTV HDTV programming might be moving to 110º at some point in the near future.

The Multiswitch you'll need for multiple-satellite reception would be compatible to this:

http://www.smarthome.com/779254.html


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

So how much is this equipment changeout going to cost?


----------



## mikegold (May 14, 2002)

I'm actually making money on my switchover to DTV.

The package I purchased is $0 after rebates and I sold a ReplayTV 4040 for ~500 and might sell my Replay 2001 (upgraded to 80 hours) as well.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

How much for the 2001?


----------



## mikegold (May 14, 2002)

Still not sure if I'm selling it yet but if I do I will post it here.


----------



## Rsudol (Apr 24, 2002)

I just converted from DISH network from a 110/119 & 61.5 install to DirectTV with UTV. I used my existing DISH 500 with the dual LNB from my 61.5 dish and the Twin LNB got packed with my old DISH network PVR501 rcvr. I then repointed the DISH to 101, and connected all of my wires up. I then removed my DISH network sw-21's and rejoined the wires using F-F connectors. Sw-21's were outside under 61.5 dish, were DISH insisted they go. Now everything is inside house in basement. Since my cableing comes in underground from garage.

In my basement I then installed a 3x8 multiswitch which I picked up for a reasonable price at Minidishes.com

Then connected all my rooms up for the future and installed the UTV unit.


----------



## mikegold (May 14, 2002)

sounds like I have exactly the same setup as you had with the exception of the switches, I have an SW64 (my 110/119 dish has two dual lnbs not a twin)

My system is coming with a 3x4 switch (?) Can these be installed outdoors?



> _Originally posted by Rsudol _
> *I just converted from DISH network from a 110/119 & 61.5 install to DirectTV with UTV. I used my existing DISH 500 with the dual LNB from my 61.5 dish and the Twin LNB got packed with my old DISH network PVR501 rcvr. I then repointed the DISH to 101, and connected all of my wires up. I then removed my DISH network sw-21's and rejoined the wires using F-F connectors. Sw-21's were outside under 61.5 dish, were DISH insisted they go. Now everything is inside house in basement. Since my cableing comes in underground from garage.
> 
> In my basement I then installed a 3x8 multiswitch which I picked up for a reasonable price at Minidishes.com
> ...


----------



## Rsudol (Apr 24, 2002)

From what I know, most of these switches arent designed to be installed outdoors. The moisture doesnt do justice for them. But a select few are designed for outdoor use. But Dish Depot does sell the enclosures for outdoors. I would still put them inside whenever possible.


----------

